# Found out yesterday that it's cancer



## redmoon (May 14, 2012)

Here is my path report:



> One of the four smears is moderately cellular and shows crowded flat
> sheets and papillary structures of enlarged follicular epithelial cells
> which have fine chromatin, small peripherally placed nucleoli, nuclear
> grooves and rare intranuclear cytoplasmic inclusions. The cytoplasm is
> ...


No clue what any of that means and if you do, please don't be shy.

Still reeling from the news- I know that the treatment is pretty straight forward but still, it's never a good day to find out you have cancer.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Sorry to hear you got this news. I have no clue what all of that means, but as you know you are in good company here, and it is treatable. I am sure some folks with knowledge will come along and help you sort it out. Hang in there!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

No, it's never a good day when you are told you have cancer. And while I can't comment directly on the path report, I will confess that after reading posts on this board, there's a big part of me that is grateful it was cancer. Why? Because it is straight forward. The thyroid comes out and you go right to replacement medication. There's no constant monitoring, no trying this med or that med, no major constant hormonal changes and constantly feeling like you are going mad. No, the cancer isn't good, but the are some silver linings.

Do you have a surgery date scheduled yet?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

redmoon said:


> Here is my path report:
> 
> No clue what any of that means and if you do, please don't be shy.
> 
> Still reeling from the news- I know that the treatment is pretty straight forward but still, it's never a good day to find out you have cancer.


As you know, I was fearful of that. I am so sorry but listen; they will take good care of you. This is not the best news in the world except for the fact that great strides have been made in this field and when it is all said and done, you "will" be good to go.

To sum it up; it's definitely cancer and some of the structures appear undetermined which also suggests cancer. Your poor thyroid is a mess and you will be glad to have it out.

Looks like papillary cancer to me so they will have to check your lymph nodes also.

We care very much about you and for you. Do know that we are here at all times for you.

Sending prayers and hugs,


----------



## susieintexas (Mar 4, 2012)

> No, it's never a good day when you are told you have cancer. And while I can't comment directly on the path report, I will confess that after reading posts on this board, there's a big part of me that is grateful it was cancer. Why? Because it is straight forward. The thyroid comes out and you go right to replacement medication. There's no constant monitoring, no trying this med or that med, no major constant hormonal changes and constantly feeling like you are going mad. No, the cancer isn't good, but the are some silver linings.
> 
> Do you have a surgery date scheduled yet?


I totally agree. Your treatment plan is clear cut. Now you prepare for surgery and then RAI.

Today, I am 2 weeks out from TT. I was terrified of the surgery but it has been much easier than I expected. Don't get me wrong, it is still surgery and I took pain meds until day 8 but I have felt great and been back to normal this week.


----------



## Misvenus000 (Apr 26, 2012)

redmoon, I am so sorry to hear this. My heart goes to you. I do trust in what the others say. Its very clear cut. Be blessed that Thyroid cancer is your only brush with it. Although it is scary and not something we would like to hear. Its important to keep positive and know your doctors are on top of it. They will whisk it away and you will take replacement meds for the rest of your life. This is not something we would ever expect but just know your in good company and were here for you. <3


----------



## redmoon (May 14, 2012)

I just found out two days ago and my appointment with the endo is on 5/31, so no other info yet. I am just trying to wrap my mind around TSH suppression, surgery, RAI, what it all means for me, my body, my future, my family, etc.

The thing that concerns me most is that my lymph node on the right is consistently bothering me and now one on the left is as well, occasionally. I guess we'll just have them out and see what's what.

Stupid cancer.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

redmoon said:


> I just found out two days ago and my appointment with the endo is on 5/31, so no other info yet. I am just trying to wrap my mind around TSH suppression, surgery, RAI, what it all means for me, my body, my future, my family, etc.
> 
> The thing that concerns me most is that my lymph node on the right is consistently bothering me and now one on the left is as well, occasionally. I guess we'll just have them out and see what's what.
> 
> Stupid cancer.


Kick it in the butt!! And remember; we are "all" here for you. We are on your team.

We've not lost a single soul yet and we're not gonna' either! Bottom line!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

redmoon said:


> I just found out two days ago and my appointment with the endo is on 5/31, so no other info yet. I am just trying to wrap my mind around TSH suppression, surgery, RAI, what it all means for me, my body, my future, my family, etc.
> 
> The thing that concerns me most is that my lymph node on the right is consistently bothering me and now one on the left is as well, occasionally. I guess we'll just have them out and see what's what.
> 
> Stupid cancer.


My stupid cancer got into three on my nodes. It really doesn't change anything substantially, except make RAI an absolute necessity and might require a *slightly* higher dose.

Now that it's all over, I haven't felt this good in at least a decade. So, in a way, this cancer thing has really been a blessing.


----------



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

Suggest to your endo about not starting on replacement meds right after your TT, especially if he/she doesn't and they say you will need RAI in addition! I learned (the hard way, at that) that getting used to your thyroid replacement and then going off of it is a PAIN. That, and for me, since I already had been on the Synthroid (actually Levothyroxine, but same thing pretty much), I had to go on the Cytomel in prep for RAI, which made me feel better yet, but it was an instant crash. (In my case, however, they didn't do an FNA because of calcium deposits leading them to believe it'd be inconclusive regardless, and even though my surgeon (an endocrine surgeon at the Cleveland Clinic, not just some local general surgeon) knew without a doubt that it was cancer and I'd need RAI as soon as it was out, they STILL put me on the Synthroid the morning after my TT. Granted I would have had to have been hypo for the RAI, but I wouldn't have had to go from feeling normal to better to crashing, and you can't miss what you never knew. Had I not been put on the synthroid right away, I wouldn't have had the crash, and would have been used to the hypo-ness before I returned to work from surgery, instead of working AND getting used to being hypo at the same time.)


----------



## MJRusso (May 25, 2012)

Redmoon, I know how you feel right now. I was diagnosed with cancer 4 years ago (testicular) and remember not only how depressing it was, but how uncertain the future seemed at the time. I remember one night laying in bed thinking how the next 6 months may be my last. I really thought for that one night that those were my last days on Earth.

But the truth is, modern medicine and an ever growing knowledge of cancer are increasing the success rate for patients so well that it's virtually become an out-patient procedure to "cure" it. I went into the hospital for my surgery early in the morning and was on my way home by that afternoon. I didn't spend one night away from home throughout my whole battle.

That's not to say it's easy. The pain, the exhaustion, the uncertainty, the depression...it's a lot for a person to deal with. But in the end you'll come away a stronger person. If you can beat this cancer (and you will), you can beat anything.

So take it from a guy who not only beat cancer once, but may have to do it again: I'm going to be fine. I know you will be too.

Stay strong.


----------



## redmoon (May 14, 2012)

I'm definitely not depressed, I think I'm just worn down by this a bit. My life is full and busy- I don't have *time* for cancer.

I totally understand how relatively simple this is, AND its still cancer. I understand the treatment, that my chances are better than excellent - AND it's still cancer.

No pity parties. Just wrapping my head around it. Trying to figure out what I should ask my endocrinologist because this isn't birth (I am a doula/student midwife) and I don't know this terrain.


----------

